
Show HN: CommonClip – Simple file sharing for project teams - CommonClip
https://commonclip.com/
======
CommonClip
Hi hackers,

CommonClip is a super simple file sharing platform. We’ve made it incredibly
easy to use and kept only the most essential functions for file sharing.

CommonClip lets you create a share link, that not only allows others to access
your files but also lets them upload their files without creating an own
account. This means that with CommonClip you’re not just sharing files, you
share the tool itself.

We're looking forward to hear what you think about it.

Thanks!

